# New book by Roger Gracie's first black belt



## Budo Jake (Jan 30, 2014)

Roger Gracie is the best tournament jiu-jitsu fighter of ALL time. While Roger has never released a book or instructional DVD, we now have a book by Roger's very FIRST black belt. Check out my review here:

http://www.budovideos.com/blog/roge...ial&utm_content=giguide&utm_campaign=budoblog


----------

